
Show HN: Drov.io – plug-and-play user authentication and management platform - ipapikas
http://drov.io
======
nonninz
A quick remark: you may want to lose the autofocus on the call to action input
field.

On mobile (tablet) it automatically pops up the keyboard, between that and the
cookies disclaimer it hides almost the whole page.

~~~
ipapikas
We target desktop versions so we have designed the site accordingly. We are
currently updating it for the mobile version as well! Thanks a lot!!

